# Today's Adventure in photos



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Pics are sideways :/


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

More


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

So annoying having to look sideways! Sorry peeps!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

No big deal about some of them being turned sideways. It looks like a fun filled family day. Very nice!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like your boy is having a fun and busy summer. Your children look like they love their bike rides.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Here are some of today's highlights. I think because all of my post tend to register the same topics...Training or family time outside... I will just keep this thread going to save forum space.

Also found out that if you turn your phone sideways when taking pics they show up correctly on the forum OR if you can edit the aspect ratio to 4/3 it will position them right.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> No big deal about some of them being turned sideways. It looks like a fun filled family day. Very nice!!


I think I have it figured out! And thank you. I hope y'all don't get tiredtired of all my post haha




Daisy&Lucky's Mom;8546370 said:


> Looks like your boy is having a fun and busy summer. Your children look like they love their bike rides.


Probably all four of our favorite thing to do! Thank you.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Love your pictures! Don't worry about sideways, I just turn my screen sideways to fix the problem. When your kids and dog get muddy, you know they've been having lots of fun.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Dunkirk said:


> Love your pictures! Don't worry about sideways, I just turn my screen sideways to fix the problem. When your kids and dog get muddy, you know they've been having lots of fun.


Totally a win/win/win. I get my cardio, kids burn they're energy and Jupiter gets to "go to work". 

Today was prolly the most fun because we all got dirty! I had a soaking wet 3 mile bike ride home... uphill of course... Haha but Jupiter lead the way and pulled his weight.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What wonderful fun everyone is having and what wonderful memories your children will have and treasure!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Deb said:


> What wonderful fun everyone is having and what wonderful memories your children will have and treasure!


Thanks Deb! I have a slight feeling they may be German Shepherd enthusiast as they grow older.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Didn't get to train yesterday. I was a little busy catching touchdowns lol jk 

Work conference in Dallas.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Our ride the over day and a updated pic of our new guy Lunar


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Is that you in AT&T stadium. Sooooo lucky. I'm a huge Cowboys fan. Have been since I was a kid. But living in north indiana I have never ventured down there. Nice looking dog by the way.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Is that you in AT&T stadium. Sooooo lucky. I'm a huge Cowboys fan. Have been since I was a kid. But living in north indiana I have never ventured down there. Nice looking dog by the way.


Yeah that was a fun day. I'm outside sales for XEROX and we had an Expo there. I didn't know I was gonna have that kind of access to it. It was pretty amazing. Caught a pass in the endzone and everything. I'm a few hours away from there.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Most of the pack, and a few random photos.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like everyone is enjoying their summer. Your new pup is very cute.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Looks like everyone is enjoying their summer. Your new pup is very cute.


Thank you! Summer is great...I just wish this J.O.B. wasnt gettin in tha way! hahaha Yeah, our new guy is pretty cool. Only thing is, he's not GSD!!! and I can sure tell a difference in training!! 

He officially is my wifes dog and I couldnt say no, when she found him. 

**something kinda funny. i let her research and find this guy. She has always wanted a red Husky with blue eyes. She told me about him and showed him to me and I know nothing about Huskies. I thought he was a good looking puppy and ive always been interested in Huskies since watching "Balto" as a kid. lol

Little did we know, Husky colors are crazy too. Apparently, he is either "wolf grey" or Sable which is supposedly kinda rare. I still cant tell and just plain dont know. So if anyone knows anything of husky coloring...please share. I really dont see myself joining a Husky forum haha thanks though!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Photo update.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don?t to much about husky coloring but very cute. Looks like a sable with red undertones! A link below maybe help u more.
http://www.huskycolors.com/rescue.html


----------

